# They Left Us in 2011



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

As he does every year, the music critic from Montreal's _La Presse _publishes his "annual necrology". He points out that singers dominate the list.

Claude Gingras' article (in French):
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/arts/musi...resse_B13b_musique-classique_486_section_POS1


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Although I don't tend to like reading this sort of article thank you for posting *Itywltmt*. I don't watch television often but I'm surprised so many people died and it passed me by. Having just seen a similar list posted by the *BBC* it was completely different list, pandering to a different audience I suspect.


----------

